# Iphone and mobile internet



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

I heard you cannot have access to internet thru mobile phone in Dubai, i.e thru iphone or blackberry, but there were reports that the overnment blocked it due to 'security' issues, i.e government is not able to monitor this. Is this true?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You are rather out of date. There was talk of certain BBM services being blocked but that issue was resolved a month ago. No problem using smartphones in the UAE.

The telecome providers block certain sites of a particular nature (porn, gambling etc) as they are deemed incompatible with local values, but it is not really an issue.
-


----------



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh thanks for that. Am assuming facebook is accessible?


----------



## Rami.Z (Sep 11, 2010)

Neelam1982 said:


> Oh thanks for that. Am assuming facebook is accessible?


Yep.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You are rather out of date. There was talk of certain BBM services being blocked but that issue was resolved a month ago. No problem using smartphones in the UAE.
> 
> The telecome providers block certain sites of a particular nature (porn, gambling etc) as they are deemed incompatible with local values, but it is not really an issue.
> -


I do suggest you bring your own smartphone though.

For instance, iPhone bought in the UK is normally not locked to an operator, meaning you can use it pretty much anywhere in the world.

Buy it from Etisalat and you are locked on their network. And (just speculating here, as the phone is not 1 year old yet) I kinda doubt they will unlock it for you once you reach the traditional 1 year limit, even if you ask nicely.

I am not sure about du operator locking policy, but what is certain is that as of now, neither du or Etisalat iPhone 4 will have facetime enabled.

If android floats your boat, then you are not so much better off : android market is disabled in phones here (and of course, nobody will tell you before selling the darn piece).


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lita_Rulez said:


> I do suggest you bring your own smartphone though.
> 
> For instance, iPhone bought in the UK is normally not locked to an operator, meaning you can use it pretty much anywhere in the world.
> 
> ...


the iPhone the Etisalat sells is similar to the European version which is unlocked to any network and as you said you can pretty much use it anywhere in the world, but yes they do have facetime disabled.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> the iPhone the Etisalat sells is similar to the European version which is unlocked to any network and as you said you can pretty much use it anywhere in the world, but yes they do have facetime disabled.


Interesting. Considered getting one a couple of weeks ago, but it was listed as "locked to carrier" on apple's website.

I have just checked, and the site has been updated Nov 1st, and now lists both etisalat and du iPhones as not locked.

Did you by any chance get one and could confirm ?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

yes i have one i bought it from Etisalat and use it with Du, plus i used it in Kuwait with Zain.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> yes i have one i bought it from Etisalat and use it with Du, plus i used it in Kuwait with Zain.


Well that changes my whole selection process over again :doh:


----------



## danny.reynolds (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi guys, moving to Dubai in January. I've got a UK iPhone 4 which I'm almost certain is locked to Orange. I can Jailbreak it no problem, but of course it uses the Micro SIM... Do operators in Dubai offer SIM-only iPhone contracts simular to the UK? Thanks!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you want an iPhone contract here you have to buy the iPhone FROM them here. Otherwise you just have to get a Sim/micro-Sim and get a regular package, check their websites for that. Also Facetime is disabled on phones purchased through them which makes the front camera useless.

Android market is available on some phones such as the HTC Desire which I own but I know some phones like the SE X10 require you to "root" the phone and get access that way. However, in order to get the non-free apps you need to root the Desire as well as the marketplace you get is for free apps only.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

danny.reynolds said:


> Hi guys, moving to Dubai in January. I've got a UK iPhone 4 which I'm almost certain is locked to Orange. I can Jailbreak it no problem, but of course it uses the Micro SIM... Do operators in Dubai offer SIM-only iPhone contracts simular to the UK? Thanks!


I'm sure you probably know this ... but jailbreaking doesnt mean unlocking ..


----------



## danny.reynolds (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah got it, all under control! I can't imagine that Etisalat or Du wouldnt offer a contract only iphone package... We'll see!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

the Etisalat iPhone deal isnt too bad though ... much better than AT&T IMHO ... 12 months vs 24 months... the recurring charges arent bad either ... and .. the fact that its unlocked isnt too shabby either ...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

However they are facetime disabled and some say the etisalat one is locked but not sure about that.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

The one from Etisalat is unlocked ... at least it says so on their website.

Facetime can be reenabled


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Only if you jailbreak it and etisalat have blocked facetimes ports so you cant activate it on ones from overseas you need a vpn


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

of course only if you jailbreak it .... and its when you can have facetime stream through a different port


----------

